# the white bike thread.



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

white bikes are so..... superior! there is something about them. can we see some of your pics gentlemen?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Not completely white, rather pearl. MC2 will eventually match the rest of the bike.

'Guin


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

that's the prettiest klein i have ever seen.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

pinguwin said:


> Not completely white, rather pearl. MC2 will eventually match the rest of the bike.
> 
> 'Guin


and that just became my favorite klein paintjob


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

white


----------



## quasimoto73 (Aug 27, 2005)

97 Voodoo Hoodoo orginally purple. Not quite a classic compared to most on here but it is white.










Bridgestone MB5, frame rescued from the trash.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

You racist bastard.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

I think pure/bright-white painted bikes are a bit too "harsh" ... I prefer off-white ("antique", "ivory", etc.), like this Zip.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

In keeping with the current theme percolating to the surface from time to time.....


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

holden said:


> I think pure/bright-white painted bikes are a bit too "harsh" ...


Edit: unless its a Klein bracketed by green and pink.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Here is my 95 race machine, which is sadly long gone. Bad picture of a picture.

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2341/2213783358_b05b5ba93e.jpg?v=1201060405


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

salsa-luma said:


> Here is my 95 race machine, which is sadly long gone. Bad picture of a picture.
> 
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2259/2213613522_8481a3c2f2.jpg?v=0


nice


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

salsa-luma said:


> Here is my 95 race machine, which is sadly long gone. Bad picture of a picture.
> 
> https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2341/2213783358_b05b5ba93e.jpg?v=1201060405


Aw man, that thing is coooool.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I've posted this one in the past, but it is white.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

I figured this picture thing out...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

salsa-luma said:


> View attachment 328982
> 
> 
> I figured this picture thing out...


now there's somethin!


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

tibug said:


> You racist bastard.


Beat me to it

We should also start a Black, Brown and Yellow bike thread to show our velo-diversity!


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*white as can be...*

and still incomplete.."so many projects...."

My MOS PDG90, the On One, that Peugeot(sp?) and a complete vintage Ross...


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> MOS PDG90


When I was scrolling down quickly, I saw it was from Stan and transposed the first letters and read it as , "POS MDG90" and thought, "Hmmm..."

'guin


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Paramount


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Ok...this one sort of skates between white and gray...



And this one, just because it doesn'e complain when I ride it through snow and mud...sort of the OPPOSITE of vintage...



Apparently, the basement wall/foundation needs some paint in the spring...


----------



## matt07302 (Feb 14, 2007)

*White Ultra*

Coastal trail, Marin County.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

...another cute white 'tude. old photo, i bet the wheels are not on there anymore.

Carsten


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

For some reason, Carsten, I was expecting it to have knobbies...

But alas...it's still a Klein!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

richieb said:


> For some reason, Carsten, I was expecting it to have knobbies...
> 
> But alas...it's still a Klein!


Kleins in general and particularly white ones do not like to get dirty 

back then it was meant as a city beater (and i admit that the Klein MTBs are ALOT of fun on-road), the owner had other Kleins for the dirt...

Carsten


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I actually have two White bikes currently...

My cyclocross bike...









A custom built eclipse which I did late season to sell locally...









And a year or so ago I had this Mongoose IBOC Comp which I also sold locally...









I've also previously had a Brodie Sovereign in white...









And a Rocky Mountain Blizzard which I wish I still owned...


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

My white conrtibutions:


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

A couple more Bridgestones in White , '93 MB1 and FB's favorite '92 XO-2


----------



## rhett101 (Apr 17, 2004)

*From the Great White North...*

Enjoy.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

That Syncros fork in white looks much better than in black. Nice looking bike. I do like the more recent RM's where they have black and white with the maple leafs in alternating colors.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I owned his bike briefly. I thought that it rode pretty well.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> I owned his bike briefly. I thought that it rode pretty well.


guys, guys, guys. We can all go to google images and type in "white bike" and see white, average bikes. Lets keep this thread pretty by posting some nice looking, not run-of-the-mill, white bikes. We dont need to see white Trek Antelopes, white On Ones, or white HardRocks, or the like. I do believe Colker's intent with this thread was to see something pretty.

Can I get an amen?


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

Carsten said:


> ...another cute white 'tude. old photo, i bet the wheels are not on there anymore.
> 
> Carsten
> beautiful.
> ...


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. 

Just because you may not like some of these, maybe they bring back a pleasant memory for someone else?

As long as the bikes posted are (were) actually owned by the poster, I thought white was the only determining factor.

Anyone can google Mantis, Cunningham, Salsa, Potts, etc also, so why be a snob here?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Can I get an amen?


Hallelujah

(kdx, learn humor)


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

dRjOn said:


> Carsten said:
> 
> 
> > ...another cute white 'tude. old photo, i bet the wheels are not on there anymore.
> ...


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

So why be a snob here?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

KDXdog said:


> So why be a snob here?


some beater aluminum bike. non drive is white(forgive me for the disc adapter)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> guys, guys, guys. We can all go to google images and type in "white bike" and see white, average bikes. Lets keep this thread pretty by posting some nice looking, not run-of-the-mill, white bikes. We dont need to see white Trek Antelopes, white On Ones, or white HardRocks, or the like. I do believe Colker's intent with this thread was to see something pretty.
> 
> Can I get an amen?


Amen.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

KDXdog said:


> Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.
> 
> Just because you may not like some of these, maybe they bring back a pleasant memory for someone else?
> 
> ...


The HOOVER gives that a big...AMEN!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stan4bikes said:


> The HOOVER gives that a big...AMEN!


You would.


----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

Ok, here's my contribution

Kestrel MXZ in pearlescent white 










She really sparkles in the sun










and here it is with its evil twin (hey, black bikes are cool too)


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

retrobikeguy said:


> Ok, here's my contribution
> 
> Kestrel MXZ in pearlescent white


Please leave it as it is 

Here is my ******.


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

1990 Giant Cadex 890i in pearlescent white/black sparkles


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

I'll eventually need to take a new photo that shows that I've since changed the wheels and brakes but you get the basic idea...


----------

